# A clear hard plastic cover for Kindle?



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

While I appreciate all the skins that you can purchase for the Kindle, I really like the look of it as it is. 
Has anyone found any clear, plastic skins/covers for the Kindle?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

You mean, kind of like a thinner Tupperware custom made for the Kindle? I have not seen a hard plastic cover for the kindle yet.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

You mean like this?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12807.0.html

It's not available yet, though.


----------



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

KIND
Yeah, kind of like that. I'm thinking more along the lines of the protective hard, clear plastic, coverings that you could buy for your cell phone.

AddieLove
Yeah, like that...only clear.  And available for immediate purchase.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

They have them on ebay for Kindle 2
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hard-Crystal-Case-Cover-Clear-for-Amazon-Kindle-2-eBook_W0QQitemZ180399782896QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a00aa3bf0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I love my Agent 18 cover for my ipods.  A kindle cover like this would be great!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Another possibility can be found at http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/amazon-kindle-2-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields.php


----------



## Beaglemom59 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the cover that krissy posted.  Had it about a week.  I like that i can see my Kindle's skin through it.  It does add a little weight.  And it is shiny, not dull.  So occasionally you get a bit of glare on the screen protector.  But overall, I like it.  Makes me feel safe when I'm just carrying it around the house.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beaglemom59, welcome to the Boards.  Take a couple minutes and go to introductions and say hello to all the members, and tell us about yourself.
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Amazon.com has a hard snap-on clear case for the Kindle 2. Like the one in the ebay link above.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

ebay has these in many colors and in clear

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-mCover-Hard-Shell-Cover-Case-for-Amazon-Kindle-2_W0QQitemZ230368023723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a30114ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

my ebay kindle came with the hard plastic cover-I got it today, so I have nothing to compare it to-can I snap a light on this-or would I need a different cover? This is all new to me and the cover thing seems overwhelming


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some of those look very practical as an alternate option for toting the K2 around.  Does anyone know how the screen protector part attaches?


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Some of those look very practical as an alternate option for toting the K2 around. Does anyone know how the screen protector part attaches?


From the pictures on the iPearl website, it looks as if the screen protector piece and the top half of the case are flanged, and you would set the screen protector on your Kindle, then put the top half of the case on so that the flange around the screen opening catches the flange of the screen protector and traps it in place.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, OK, thanks.  I can't see anything like that in the pictures on that site, but I have a very small screen so sometimes details get lost.


----------

